# Polarizing filters....



## JeffieLove (Mar 17, 2010)

I know the main things that are recommended with the polarizing filters is to have multi-coated circular... 

Well, I searched on adorama for the size I need, with circular and polarizing in the keywords for the search and this list came up... 

58mm polarizing circular multi-coated - Adorama.com

There is glass, wide angle, plastic, thin, 16-layer, super hard, etc... 

I've never heard any of those things mentioned when people are recommending polarizing filters... 

Can someone help me out?


----------



## Garball (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't stress - buy a used tiffen circular coated 37.00 and you're good to go.


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 17, 2010)

where did you see one for $37? I feel a bit retarded now lol...


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 18, 2010)

This is the one I added to my cart... It's $70... Does that sound about right?

And if I get this to fit my two 52mm lenses, all I need to make it fit my 58mm lens is a 52-58mm step up ring, right?

Hoya 52mm Circular Polarizer Multi Coated Glass Filter


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 18, 2010)

> And if I get this to fit my two 52mm lenses, all I need to make it fit my 58mm lens is a 52-58mm step up ring, right?


Don't do it that way.  
When you put a smaller filter on a larger lens (with a step down ring), you are likely to get vignetting (darkening of the edges) because the filter will block the lens.
Instead, get the filter to fit your largest lens and use step down rings for your smaller lenses.


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 18, 2010)

got it... 

so now i have the 58mm polarizing filter and a 58-52mm step down ring 

thanks Mike


----------



## Montana (Mar 18, 2010)

you can, but then your hoods wont fit with the ring and filter attached.


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 18, 2010)

I have 58 and 52mm hoods. They should fit either way right.


----------



## ann (Mar 18, 2010)

using a hood with a polarizing filter is tricky as you have to rotate the ring to make the necessary correction. Of course this can be over come, but not when shooting on the run. At least not for me


----------



## Overread (Mar 18, 2010)

Honestly if you want to use hoods with circular polarizers there are two approaches.

1) Cut a hole in your hood so that you can reach the polarizer to turn it

2) Go on ebay and get a screwthread fit hood - one that screws into the filter thread rather than over the outside. Then you can use the hood and have access to turn the filter.


----------



## ann (Mar 18, 2010)

option two certainly makes a lot of sense and that is the direction i will be moving, cutting a hole in the hood is not an option i would undertake.


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 18, 2010)

My 52mm hood is a screwhead. The 58mm is not. I will look into replacin that.


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 18, 2010)

wait a minute... 

with hoods... if I am getting a 58-52 step down ring... will that work also for a screw on hood WITH the polarizing filter?


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah, just be on the look out for a vignette on the wide angle side of your lens ... oh, wait, you're going from a 58 TO a 52 ... you should be ok then ...


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 18, 2010)

yup  

i am taking the advice of the TPF elders and going to buy 58mm filters and step down  

I'm one of the few noobs that listens when they are told that something is better  

well... most of the time at least


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Mar 19, 2010)

You might consider Cokin filter systems. See their products here   COKIN Creative System - The Holder System  .  Just a thought.


----------

